# 9n no start me mad!



## PHSCTE (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been battling my 9n all summer, reading and have not an answer to my problem. first my tractor was not running, checked all fuel filters and cleaned, replaced gasket on fuel bulb (right term?) this did not work. replaced condenser, spark plugs, coil, points. I have good spark. got tractor running, go the idle tuned, tuned the carburetor, it sounded nice. I checked it a couple of times it started right up, this made me very happy, powered up nice, I thought I did a good job. I was wrong! went to use the tractor a week later wont start, gas leaking from carburetor. Cleaned carb, replaced spark plugs. got it to start, was re tuning mixture, killed it. 9N will not start!!!! 

I am missing something simple Help! 

I am adding silly smily faces out of frustration.

arty:arty:arty::


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Almost sounds like it's flooding. I think the fuel bulb you are talking about would be the sediment bowl. the fuel enters here and anything heavy such as dirt or rust will sink to the bottom, while the clean fuel is skimmed off the top and sent to the carb via gravity. You mentioned a fuel filter as well... shouldn't actually be one on a gravity feed system. 
Another problem may be moisture under the distributor cap. Any reason you might have a damp cap?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum..

Remember excessive choking will cause the carb to flood and leak..If it don't start right away, give it time before trying again..edro:

6v or 12v ????


----------



## PHSCTE (Aug 12, 2013)

I do wait between flooding to try and start, it floods wether choked or not, cleaned carb, double checked assembly, replaced gasket, double checked firing order. distributor cap was replaced, may be damp, how would I dry it. is there a special way to dry it? I could replace gasket on that I guess.


----------



## PHSCTE (Aug 12, 2013)

update on the tractor, first of all It seems I forgot to answer kens question it is a 6volt system.

looked at it again today, tried to start it, no throttle, choked for 1 second, upon choking it gas flowed out of the carburetor. Choke works  perhaps two well. disassembled carb, checked all offices, checked floats, adjusted floats down to increases the space slightly between the float and the carburetor when held upside down, made sure everything moves smoothly. noticed that the inside of the intake manifold was wet. also checked for spark, we have spark. did not start but I suspect it was still flooded from earlier. This is where I left it.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

the floats on these carbs seem prone to sticking when the carb's reattached. my policy now is to assume it will and tap it a few times once remounted. more power to you if your tweak cures that


----------



## PHSCTE (Aug 12, 2013)

I will thy that thanks.


----------

